# Morning Doves



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

I am really confused. Ogden bay, and Harold both have no firearms until waterfowl season. This makes it so we cant hunt doves until October. Farmington bay does not have these signs and just say no firearms until hunting season. They do have no dogs until Sept 15. I lost my dove hunting land this year due to development. Is there anywhere else public access to hunt doves in Weber, Davis, or South Box Elder?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you cant hunt any wma for doves.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

dkhntrdstn said:


> you cant hunt any wma for doves.


There are actually several that you can. Found out Willard Bay WMA Upland area is the only one up this way where you can during dove season and it does not require non toxic shot so that's a plus. Glad to find that in the proclamation.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Luhk said:


> There are actually several that you can. Found out Willard Bay WMA Upland area is the only one up this way where you can during dove season and it does not require non toxic shot so that's a plus. Glad to find that in the proclamation.


There aren't any dove at Ogden Bay anyways. Maybe just a few. They all hit the river and our fields surrounding the area. If you know anyone that has land in Hooper, West Haven, Taylor, or West Weber, that would be a good place to start asking for permission. They are thick this year!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Moved thread to Upland Game section.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> There aren't any dove at Ogden Bay anyways. Maybe just a few. They all hit the river and our fields surrounding the area. If you know anyone that has land in Hooper, West Haven, Taylor, or West Weber, that would be a good place to start asking for permission. They are thick this year!


My old land was in Taylor, and I still have a few contacts that I am trying to smooze right now. Cross your fingers.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Luhk said:


> My old land was in Taylor, and I still have a few contacts that I am trying to smooze right now. Cross your fingers.


What's your last name? I was born in Taylor.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> What's your last name? I was born in Taylor.


Kent


----------

